# EO Compak Single Dosing Tool



## moraesbe (Feb 24, 2015)

Hi Guys,

I recently started a subscription on coffevine which sends me coffee 3x250g beans from different roasters every month and in addition to that i like to get beans from local roasters on my travels overseas.

In the past I used to get the same Rave beans which allowed me to keep my hopper down to the same level and didn't have to adjust my grind setting that often.

So now with just 250g at a time I need to go through that before i can add different beans. So at the moment i find myself adjusting the grind more and more to get a similar shot to when the hopper "full".

So i started to search something that could give me some stability as far as grinding levels are concerned and came across this tool from Orphan Espresso, which in theory should give me a consistent result with single dosing as it has a bean weight of 345g which is actually more than what i'm initially getting with my 250g bags.

Was wondering if anyone here had the same problem and/or had any experience with this tool from OE.

http://www.oehandgrinders.com/OE-Short-Stack-Compak-Mini-Hopper-with-Bean-Weight_p_57.html


----------



## PeterL (Aug 5, 2015)

Ooh that just looks so wrong, might work but the wife will ask when it gets delivered


----------



## moraesbe (Feb 24, 2015)

PeterL said:


> Ooh that just looks so wrong, might work but the wife will ask when it gets delivered


Lol yeah i know whoever put together the design must had something else in mind!


----------



## PeterL (Aug 5, 2015)

If I started single dosing I would buy, I go through so much it would not be with the bother


----------



## Mister_Tad (Feb 9, 2015)

I've done pretty much exactly that with an E37S. Mine is around 600g, and works a treat.


----------

